# Who's got a hamster? :D pics and homes



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Been wondering who has got a hamster 

Show pics! Also I wanna see their homes as well, I know there's really cool ones out there 

I have a robo, but right now it's too fast for me to take a pic.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a guinea pig. Only vaguely related, but I'm going to make a C&C cage for him soon. (Long overdue.) Post some pics of your hamster.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I used to have a hammie. Mine was also a robo. She died of cancer tho. Rip sugar :'(


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

More pics


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a campbells russian dwarf. I'll upload pics later.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to have a male Syrian named Buddy.....but he died of brain compression. You see, if you have wire on your cage and your hamster chews violently on the wire (it just means he needs more exercise, a much bigger cage, and more chew toys), his teeth will be pushed upward. Not only will they bleed (you won't see the blood since he'll swallow it) but they can eventually be pushed up so far in his head that they will press against his brain and eventually kill him.
That's why I never got more hamsters....I was just too depressed that those stupid CritterTrail cages kill animals....especially because they need 360 sq inches of room and none of the commercial cages sell them that big....
But I'm getting a Russian Dwarf or Winter White sometime soon, I just can't bear not having a little rodent.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> I used to have a male Syrian named Buddy.....but he died of brain compression. You see, if you have wire on your cage and your hamster chews violently on the wire (it just means he needs more exercise, a much bigger cage, and more chew toys), his teeth will be pushed upward. Not only will they bleed (you won't see the blood since he'll swallow it) but they can eventually be pushed up so far in his head that they will press against his brain and eventually kill him.
> That's why I never got more hamsters....I was just too depressed that those stupid CritterTrail cages kill animals....especially because they need 360 sq inches of room and none of the commercial cages sell them that big....
> But I'm getting a Russian Dwarf or Winter White sometime soon, I just can't bear not having a little rodent.


If I had one I'd get a tank for it and make up a play area there.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Habitrails are good too, as long as you have a large enough set-up. And with a lot of play-time you don't need a huge amount of space.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are pictures:

This was my ex-russian dwarf hamster, he died of old age Q_Q he had a habit of using the cage as a jungle gym.
_
"Spider hamster, spider hamster, does what a spider hamster can..."_










Then here are pictures of my new robo dwarf hamster, Hamlet, he's so small, he is barely a few weeks old I was told.

He discovered the wheel, he had no idea what it was for, but after spinning off it a few times he loves it and is learning how to run in it without falling out lol XD













This is his cage... 














*Been wondering if to get him something like this instead*, but it's like 40 euros :/ so pricey and about the same size, looks hellish to clean too... and plastic cages to tend to keep in the stink if they don't aerate well...


http://www.theonlinepetstore.co.uk/...ster-Cage-with-Platform-and-Hamster-Ball-1795

Or I could opt in getting a play pen with toys and take him out everyday for a few hours, it would give me time to bond with the robo, since I know they need to be tamed first before they can start trusting you and taking treats from your hand.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Hamster-indo...pet-fence-play-outside-anywhere-/261037980255

Or hand make it like so:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charmec/6980403796/


*tell me what you think!!! Should I get a play pen with LOTS AND LOTS of toys, or something like that cage but no play pen. Can only afford one at the moment XD
*


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hamsters? Why didn't you say so? LOL

Here is my syrian, Holly. She lives in a 29 gallon tank. I would love to put her in a larger, more size appropriate tank, but alas, I have no room for one. 


















And here are the robos, Chibiusa and her sister, Kousagi. They used to live together in a 110 quart bin cage, as pictured below, but they had to be separated due to their constant squabbling and I moved Kousagi to the Habitrail Ovo setup, also pictured below. Excuse the state of the bin cage, as I have yet to clean it this week.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Habitrails are good too, as long as you have a large enough set-up. And with a lot of play-time you don't need a huge amount of space.


Even with extra modules and areas added on, an Ovo isn't anywhere near big enough to be a good cage for a Syrian. For one thing, the tubes are way too small for a syrian to use. They practically squish themselves to death in those things. Another is the space for an appropriate sized wheel. There simply isn't any. A syrian MUST have a MINIMUM wheel size of 8 inches. Some syrians need bigger wheels at around 11 inches due to their size, which can't possibly begin to fit inside an ovo. There is only room enough to barely squeeze in a 6 and a half inch silent spinner in my Ovo setup, which is much to tiny for any syrian, regardless of its size.

Only a dwarf species of hamster can live in an Ovo and only with extra modules or sets added on. If your going to have a syrian, your better off with a bin cage, or a large tank with plenty of deep bedding in it to satisfy their burrowing instincts. 

Also, it doesn't matter what amount of time your hamster is out of their cage, they need one that is an appropriate size. Like previously said, they need a cage with FLOOR SPACE that is approximately 360 square inches, both for dwarf species and syrians. Height isn't needed as hamsters are more comfortable on a single level cage and they are terrible climbers anyways. If you want to add a level, make sure it isn't to terribly high up or has something soft under it, like a hammock, to catch them when they inevitably fall off.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Making a play pen XD its like a secondary home really, using a huge plastic/carton box, with wood chips and I am currently trying to find every box and toilet roll to make little toys with


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I missy.robo rozee :/


Wish I can get another but HIGHLY doubt that will EVER happen -.-


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a hamster, she's a Chinese Dwarf named Victini.
I have her in a 20G tall with 2 levels of fun! She is very shy and we never see her.. we hear her running on her wheel and hear her drinking... She builds a series of tunnels in her bedding, it's pretty awesome. She also doesn't use a hamster wheel.. she just sits in it and cleans her face, and when we hold her she'll try to burrow wherever she can..


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

This is Max Rat, aka Mr. Rat. He's a sable banded syrian. He's my little squishy guy! He's litter box trained, and lives in the lap of luxury: his cage is hand made, I crocheted carpet for the 2nd floor, made the ladder, and he always has at least 1 hand sewn/crocheted hammock in there. I feed him a handmixed food: I just don't trust the prepackaged hamster foods.































In a cute little cup thing I crocheted for him.







Updating his Facebook page!







His home: a homemade bin cage. Its really a lot bigger in person.


----------

